# Cleaning Outside of an Intercooler



## JasonO (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi All,

I have a front mount intercooler that I have exposed at the front of my Fiesta.










I'm not a detailer, so car washing experience involves the basics of products. A Jet wash rinse, followed by 2BM, followed by another rinse then a good dry. That's as far as I go.

Now, the problem I have is I'm struggling to clean my intercooler and not sure what else to use. As you can see in the picture above it has 2 black lines on it which I can't get out. I've scrubbed it with all sorts but run out of things in the house. Before I go and buy random items, what would you guys recommend for cleaning it?

I know the intercooler is quite dull but I believe this is where the metal has oxidised, but unlike iron, doesn't go orange but instead a dull grey colour? Could I do something to clean this off too?

To make things more difficult, I can't take the intercooler off the car. Well I can, but I'm not sure how I would go about it  It's attached using a bolt which is in a bit of a difficult place that I can't really get to without removing engine parts 

Thanks for your help all, see you at FITP if you're going!

Jason


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi I would use an APC and warm water solution applied using a brush to aggitate the muck. Rinse with a hose pipe soft spray. Dry it with a blower or air compressor. And polish the exterior housing not the fins with a good metal polish. I use autosmart Peek for all my metal polishing needs. 

Hope this helps.

Cheers
Loz:thumbup:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Agreed, I would just use an APC and brush followed by a good rinse


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Just remember that the intercooler is like a radiator for air, so don't be tempted to hit it hard (i.e. jet washer) because if you start to close up the fins, your performance will degrade. They are painted, lacquered, or coated (depending on the base material) at the factory for protection.

Most are aluminium and so are soft and easy to damage (that's why the factory tends to hide them away a bit)


----------

